
Scaling DOT to Scala – Soundness - acjohnson55
http://scala-lang.org/blog/2016/02/17/scaling-dot-soundness.html
======
acjohnson55
I find this work interesting not just for Scala, but for all languages that
are attempting to fuse OOP, FP, and static typing. And at the moment, that
seems to be a lot of languages, especially if you count the efforts to bring
gradual typing to traditionally dynamic languages.

